# [¡Ni idea!] El teclado se ha vuelto loco (Mas que abierto)

## Ark del KAOS

Es una soberana gilipollez, por lo que ni se me ocurre como podría encontrarlo por el foro.

He estado buscando, y es como encontrar una aguja en un pajar.

La cuestión es que de un día para otro me sucede que el botón de retroceso se me ha convertido en un botón de suprimir.

El resto funcionan como siempre....pero este ha decidido probar nuevas funcionalidades ^ ^

El teclado en cuestión es el mítico logitech inalámbrico, por lo que no hay problema en ese lado.

Mi xorg.xonf (porque algo me dice que es del xorg ^ ^) es este:

```
localhost ark # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    Load        "extmod"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load "vnc"

     Load       "i2c"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

     Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

     Option "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"       # PS/2 Mouse

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "monitor"

    HorizSync 31.5 - 82.0

    VertRefresh 40 - 150

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

        Option  "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

        Option  "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nvidia"

    Monitor     "monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

#    Subsection "Display"

#        Depth       16

#        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

#        ViewPort    0 0

#    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

Option "NoLogo" "True"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group "video"

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Y si eso mi make.conf, que no falte ^ ^:

```
localhost ark # cat /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s -Wl,--as-needed"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch ccache autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict fixpackages"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

#\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -a -o /\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -a -o /\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="15"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log info"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/usr/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY_ORIGINAL="/usr/local/portage /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects "

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

USE="x86 X bash-completion kde nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl qt sockets udev unicode bitmap-fonts eds emboss fortran foomaticdb gdbm -gnome gpm imlib libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif pdflib sdl spell truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xml2 xv tiff bzip2 hal nas sasl java jpeg jpg acpi alsa apm audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bmp bzip2 caps cdr crypt cups directfb dvd dvdr dvdread encode fam fbcon flac ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gif glut gphoto2 gpm gstreamer hal howl iconv imagemagick imlib java javascript jpeg jpg ldap libwww lzw lzw-tiff mad mbox mime mozilla-firefox mp3 mpeg msn nas ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl pam pdflib perl php pic png python quicktime readline samba sasl sdl spell ssl svg symlink tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd verbose videos vorbis wifi xine xml2 xosd xpm xprint xv xvid zlib 3dnowext 3dnow mmx sse wmf jpeg2k network mjpeg kerberos xscreensaver rar mysql win32codecs logitech logitech-mouse -ipv6 scanner snmp lm_sensors moznopango"

NOCOLOR="false"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"
```

Last edited by Ark del KAOS on Thu Sep 06, 2007 5:38 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## pcmaster

¿Botón de borrar? ¿Te refieres quizá a la tecla de RETROCESO, que está justo encima de la tecla Intro?

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Sip.

Ahora me voy a escribir 100 veces retroceso, tranquilo ^ ^

----------

## pcmaster

En la sección de teclado del xorg.conf, donde tú tienes:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection 
```

Yo tengo:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "es"

EndSection

```

Lo de autorepeat quizá no haga falta, prueba a añadir la línea

Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Hecho...pero no veo cambios  :Sad: 

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Bueno...acabo de observar que no es del xorg, sino del sistema en general.

Al fin y al cabo en el terminal me sucede igual.

El teclado va también a una x360, y allí funciona sin problemas.

También he observado que si pongo que cargue en paralelo el inicio, el teclado directamente no va en las X.

Tiene toda la pinta de ser algo de las UTF8 o así...pero no se por donde abordarlo.

----------

## fastangel

Tienes todas las variables del sistema en español?. Haber si se te ha cambiado algo de etc/conf.d/consolefont o de keymaps ..

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Marchando...

```
localhost ark # cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

KEYMAP="-u es"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="keypad euro backspace"

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-15"
```

```
localhost ark # cat /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

# CONSOLETRANSLATION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"
```

Lo de las variables y demás lo llevo muy muy mal...pero hay que ver que los símbolos están en su sitio.

Osea, el teclado es el "ES"

Lo raro es que solo afecte al botón de retroceso.

----------

## pcmaster

Te pongo los míos:

```
# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

#KEYMAP="es"

KEYMAP="-u es"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro2"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

#DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

#DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-15"

```

```
# /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

#CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

#CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

# CONSOLETRANSLATION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

```

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> Bueno...acabo de observar que no es del xorg, sino del sistema en general.
> 
> Al fin y al cabo en el terminal me sucede igual.
> 
> El teclado va tambiï¿½n a una x360, y allï¿½ funciona sin problemas.
> ...

 

Esto pasa cuando tienes CONSOLEFONT en default y no en BOOT. Garantizado por sefirotsama.

Si no te da la gana cambiarlo la soluciÃ³n rapida es pasar a consola (control alt F1) i volver a las X y ya te ira.

En el resto no sÃ© como ayudarte.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Nada nenes....sigo exactamente igual.

¿Sería cosa de mirar que cambió al pasar a la 2007.0?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> La cuestión es que de un día para otro me sucede que el botón de retroceso se me ha convertido en un botón de suprimir.

 

Para luego:

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Sería cosa de mirar que cambió al pasar a la 2007.0?

 

Haber empezado por ahí cierto?

La verdad, venía siguiendo este hilo por pura curiosidad, por lo bizarro de la falla ya que no puedo aportar nada, espero no te moleste mi comentario pero me ha hecho gracia! jeje...

Por cierto, al menos hasta que consigas solucionarlo, en terminal se puede lograr el mismo efecto de la tecla backspace con CTRL + H.

Saludos!

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Sí, bueno...es que no se si el fallo empezó antes o después del 2007.0 ^ ^

Y si lo decía os centraríais en ello, cuando un error así de raro puede ser causado por cualquier cosa.

Así que decidí guardarme esa posibilidad para si esto no arrancaba.

E el google he visto mas gente preguntando lo mismo...pero todos sin recibir respuesta.

En fin, estoy pensando en hacer un "emerge system" a ver si reemergiendo la base se recupera esto ^ ^

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Sigo exactamente igual....y empieza a resultare realmente molesto.  :Confused: 

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Para que me vuelva a emerger todos los paquetes del System o del World, ¿cual sería el comando?

----------

## nflamel

Para todo el sistema

```

emerge -e system

```

Para world

```

emerge -e world

```

Pero me parece una solución un poco drástica...

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Coño...el -e ^ ^ Se me olvidó totalmente.

Se que es muy drástico, pero un -e system no es tan pesado como un world, y me puede recuperar lo que sea que me está fastidiando el teclado.

Estoy abierto a cualquier idea, pero a falta es la solución de amplio espectro que mas posibilidades tiene.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Nada...sigo igual.

¿Puede tener que ver que el teclado es USB?

Antes lo tenía por PS2 (pero estuvo cosa de un mes funcionando bien, que conste)

Cuando inicia el sistema, ya puedo darle a F2, que ni caso. El teclado como si no estuviese hasta que carga el sistema.

----------

## pcmaster

Eso es problema de la BIOS.

En la BIOS hay (suele haber)  una opción llamada "usb legacy keyboard" o algo similar, que emula un teclado PS2 cuando le conectas uno USB, para que msdos y cualquier otro sistema que no soporte USB pueda funcionar con el teclado USB. Si el sistema operativo soporta teclados USB de forma nativa, lo lógico sería desactivar dicha opción.

Estando la emulación PS2 desactivada, lo ideal sería que al iniciar el PC se activara, y justo antes de cargar el sistema operativo la desactivara de nuevo, para permitir al usuario entrar en la BIOS mediante un teclado USB. Pero por lo visto no todas las placas lo hacen.

Aunque, que yo sepa, lilo y grub no soportan teclados USB en modo nativo directamente, por lo que para poder usarlos hay que activar la emulación.

En cuanto al problema de la tecla de retroceso, ¿Te pasa desde que pusiste ese teclado, o antes iba bien? ¿Has probado en tu PC con otro teclado, o ese teclado en otro ordenador? No vaya a ser un problema del teclado...

----------

## Ark del KAOS

El teclado va bien en la bios y en el grub ^ ^

Solo me falla en el boot

Y sí, el teclado va de coña en otrops aparatos.

Sin ir mas lejos lo tengo conectado a una x360 a base de switch, y me va de coña.

Todos estos apaños y demás han estado funcionando al menos 2 meses sin problemas (tanto el switch como el usb)

Realmente no tengo ni idea de a que se puede deber.

Si hago ctrl+alt+retroceso se me reinician las X, que conste....así que aún mas misterio en este tema ¬ ¬

A ver si encuentro el chisme ese de convertir de USB a PS2, y pruebo a ver que tal ^ ^

¿Pudiese ser cosa de kernel? 

Me suena haberlo actualizado por esas fechas (quizás)

Si lo es....¿donde debería mirar?

----------

## pcmaster

1- Que en Device Drivers ---> HID devices, el soporte esté activado.

2- Que en Device Drivers ---> USB support tengas activadas las opciones:

USB device Filesystem (bueno, esta no sé si hace falta para ekl teclado, pero es útil)

OHCI HCD support (o la UHCI HCD, según el tipo de controladora)

USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

y que además tengas DESACTIVADAS las opciones dentro de:

USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Di por estropeado el anterior teclado, y me he comprado uno nuevo, barato, también USB...

...¡Y me sigue pasando lo mismo!  :Sad: 

Ergo es del USB.

Tíos, estoy harto de esto  :Sad: 

A ver si damos con ello, por favor.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

BOING!

WOW! Todavía renegando con eso?

Que pasa con la tecla de retorceso si arrancas desde el cd de gentoo minimal 2007.0 por ejemplo?

Leí mas arriba que en algun momento estuvo conectado por PS2 el teclado? Esa era la pregunta en si, que pasa si le conectas un teclado PS2 o si le pones uno de esos adaptadores de USB > PS2 que vienen y valen chirolas?

Salud!

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Pues estuvo en USB sin problemas.

He tenido puesto un PS2 sin problemas.

Y este nuevo en PS2 genial....

...peeeero: Tengo un switch de vídeo, que me conmuta el teclado y el ratón con la consola.

Si le meto el USB que me sale del switch por PS2, o le pongo el teclado, o le pongo el ratón  :Sad: 

De ahí que necesite realmente arreglarlo.

Tanto en livecd como en otros SO, el botón va bien.

Solo me pasa en la gentoo  :Sad: 

Bueno, si hago insert+backspace, me hace el backspace...pero es un coñazo fino.

----------

## pcmaster

Entiendo que tienes problemas con el teclado USB pero no con el PS2.

Si has actualizado el kernel, mira lo siguiente (es como yo lo tengo):

Device Drivers-> HID Devices

Activa Generic HID Support y desactiva HID debugging support

Device Drivers->USB Support

Activa las opciones:

USB Device Filesytem

USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

y DESACTIVA las dos opciones dentro de 

USB HID Boot Protocol drivers  --->

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Una duda antes de ponerme a tocar el kernel:

¿y si se me han remapeado las teclas mágicamente?

En otras palabras....habría algún archivo de configuración "extra" por ahí, que está dando por culo.

Lo mismo en algún momento se me cruzaron los cables, intenté hacer rular os botones multimedia, y la cagué de manera absoluta.

Dicho pues...¿donde debería mirar esta posibilidad?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No sabría decirte, como modificaste el mapa de teclado? Habrá sido con alguna aplicación tipo lineakd? Igualmente, si fuera esa y no se está cargando solita, no debería molestar... Lo cual me trae a la mente: que pasa si ejecutás x11-apps/xev?

En mi caso, la salida al presionar bckspace da:

```
KeyPress event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x4800001,

    root 0x3c, subw 0x0, time 120656652, (169,-10), root:(592,293),

    state 0x10, keycode 22 (keysym 0xff08, BackSpace), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (08) "

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (08) "

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x4800001,

    root 0x3c, subw 0x0, time 120656913, (169,-10), root:(592,293),

    state 0x10, keycode 22 (keysym 0xff08, BackSpace), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (08) "

    XFilterEvent returns: False

```

En tu caso debería ser diferente. Si lo fuera, cual es la salida de [INSERT] + [BCKSPACE]? para comparar, a ver si se nos ocurre algo.

Salud!

----------

